

Show HN: Try my new app Miscon - miscon

Hey HN folks, would like to get some feedback on a new app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.miscon.miscon<p>Miscon offers a new way of communication and discovery. You can search and browse posts (AKA miscons) in various channels that interest you. Channel tags are free form, so be as creative as you’d like.<p>You can search channels by their tags, such as #miscon, or #people #OnCalTrain, or whatever. Someone might search for those tags as well and interact with you there. All while you’re being anonymous.  Let’s see what miscons you come up with!<p>Any feedback would be appreciated. Thx!
======
laex
Okay here's my feedback:

I know it's a new app, but I didn't get the concept of the app. What exactly
is a miscon ? A Status update ? I also couldn't find examples of existing
miscons.

If you're introducing a new concept, it's generally worthwhile to have some
kind of intro with animations.

I hope that's helpful.

~~~
miscon
Animations? That's fancy! wanna help me out with that? :)

Although I agree the messaging is kinda confusing right now because not all of
the the features I envisioned is there yet...

~~~
laex
[https://github.com/daimajia/AndroidViewAnimations](https://github.com/daimajia/AndroidViewAnimations)

~~~
miscon
Aight. will try to do some of that in V2 :)

------
alexvar
Wouldn't this be more appropriate for the "Show" section? The app looks kind
of neat. I can't say much more than that as I don't own any Android devices.

~~~
miscon
good point. updated it now :)

